# pic's of tool's or models you have made to make drywall easy for you



## orangeparkdrywall (Feb 14, 2009)

ok i just love the pic with the hopper gun turned to spray gun

and the self built spray sig on the back of the dudes truck

if your a drywaller then your a inventor you almost have to be

post a pic of somthing you have invented or a tool that you have made better i think we all want to see them

this is mine i sell them on ebay right now i did have them lic, with homax 
the peeps that make opeal in a can but i got smart with them ..lol
so know im on ebay


----------

